# Logic Platinum 5.10



## Gesis (25. Dezember 2003)

Hi!

Ich habe *logic Platinum 5.10* habe aber kein plann wie es genau geht such nun auch schon ne weile nach einer anleitung auf deutsch wolte mal fragen ob mir einer fon euch was geben kann nen link oder vieleicht hatt ja jemand ahnung von Logic.

*Würde mich freuen wenn ich eine antwort bekommen würde!*


----------



## MisterChong (6. Januar 2004)

*Logic Audio*

Hallo,

schau mal unter dem folgenden Link, dort findest du ein ca. 160 seitiges PDF-Dokument mit den wichtigsten Erklärungen.

http://www.memi.de/makers/hwsw/tips/lt_lizenz.html


----------

